# Reception



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

For over 2 months S* repeaters for Pennsylvania and Delwarehave been down. I live in Harrisburg area of PA.  Because of this I have not been able to use my units indoors. Also when going under a bridge the signal cuts out. I have 4 units. If you have a Starmate go to the menu, then signal strength, then enter. The Sat signal is indicated but he Terrestrial signal do not exist. I called back in Oct and it was to be fixed in one week. Called again last week and was told the same thing. Has anyone called to complain. Told that I was going to cancel if not fix soon and switch back to XM. I still have my XM receivers.


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

The same thing happened in the Washington, DC and Baltimore area a few months back. According to tech support at Sirius, the problem turned out to be that Sirius rents space on existing towers. When the lease runs out, Sirius and the owner of the tower have to negotiate a new contract - until that is done, or Sirius finds a new tower, the terrestial signal will be down. 
The same is true for XM radio. I was able to get the signal in my home by getting the extra 50 foot antennal extender from Sirius ($20) and running it through the attic and placing the antenna on a rain gutter - the signal is actually better than the terrestial signal ever was, I think this is because some terrestial signals are sent in analog, but the signal from the satellite is digital. As for the problem of going under bridges - no solution there.


----------

